# devs???



## ooobaooo (Aug 8, 2011)

So i see every thing has slowed down a bit.... I know everyone has a life outside of android but not too much has happened lately. Every one working on the next big thing or what???? Just asking cuz I have become quite a flash addict lol


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

ooobaooo said:


> So i see every thing has slowed down a bit.... I know everyone has a life outside of android but not too much has happened lately. Every one working on the next big thing or what???? Just asking cuz I have become quite a flash addict lol


Devs are strange animals. They like to bait and devour small children to feed on, and in their spare time they work on kernels, roms, etc. My guess is the kids have caught on to their bait tactics and they're working on a new strategy.

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## ooobaooo (Aug 8, 2011)

Now that's funny!!!!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Or the place where they store all their information got hacked and we are waiting for it to get back up? Just a thought.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> Or the place where they store all their information got hacked and we are waiting for it to get back up? Just a thought.


Probably iPhone fanboys paid anonymous to hack it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Or the place where they store all their information got hacked and we are waiting for it to get back up? Just a thought.


Yeah, some git servers were hacked that pretty much everybody relies upon.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I think they are working on a 3.5 port.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Git servers will serve a problem primarily to AOSP rom developers, and kernel devs only.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"icanhazdroid said:


> Git servers will serve a problem primarily to AOSP rom developers, and kernel devs only.


So that affects me either way


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

The bolt is getting old guys so a lot of devs are going to start moving on to other phones. The huge problem with Android is over saturation of the market by phone makers.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"dstu03 said:


> The bolt is getting old guys so a lot of devs are going to start moving on to other phones. The huge problem with Android is over saturation of the market by phone makers.


I understand what you are saying but at the same time what Verizon phone would they go to? No one wants the bionic so basically we still have the best phone on Verizon. Yes soon we will be replaced but for now it has more to deal with hacked servers than the old technology I am typing this on.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> I understand what you are saying but at the same time what Verizon phone would they go to? No one wants the bionic so basically we still have the best phone on Verizon. Yes soon we will be replaced but for now it has more to deal with hacked servers than the old technology I am typing this on.


Bionic x2 droid3 incred2 vigor


----------



## ooobaooo (Aug 8, 2011)

Dude i work in a verizon store (indirect) that bionic is definitely not all that. Nice phone but thunderbolt is way better imo


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"dstu03 said:


> Bionic x2 droid3 incred2 vigor


Bionic: locked, x2: locked, droid3:locked, inc2: its a downgrade from the tbolt, vigor: keeping my eye on it.


----------



## ooobaooo (Aug 8, 2011)

"jdkoreclipse said:


> Bionic: locked, x2: locked, droid3:locked, inc2: its a downgrade from the tbolt, vigor: keeping my eye on it.


What he said


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

ooobaooo said:


> What he said


Adding the prime to the list (or whatever is being called today)

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"hotelmrrsn said:


> Adding the prime to the list (or whatever is being called today)
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


Only bad thing about the prime is that, if it is a true Nexus phone, you're phone bill will be more $


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

The point was development on these phones is spread out and there's is no need for the way these phones are shoved down our throats every three months. You buy a phone today and its out of date on 6 months. That alone could lead to the death of android.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Only bad thing about the prime is that, if it is a true Nexus phone, you're phone bill will be more $


Why is that?


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"dstu03 said:


> The point was development on these phones is spread out and there's is no need for the way these phones are shoved down our throats every three months. You buy a phone today and its out of date on 6 months. That alone could lead to the death of android.


That'll lead to the GROWTH of android. I bought an OG Dinc april 29, 2010. Then in March 2011, I bought my tbolt. Then in may '11 I bought a fascinate. 2 weeks ago I bought an evo3d. That's 4 phones in 1.25 years. Assuming people buy 2+ phones a year, that's millions of sales across the board, which is money in Google's pocket.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"Snow02 said:


> Why is that?


Idk. I'm not sure about specifics regarding the charge, but when I almost bought the Nexus s, the salesman was saying something about $70 a month.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Development will pick up. Same thing happened with the incredible. Things slowed down for awhile then picked up.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just because you buy that many phones doesn't mean that everyone else is. The over saturation of android devices is a bad thing for the community.Instead of having 3 or 4 strong android devices we have like 20.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Idk. I'm not sure about specifics regarding the charge, but when I almost bought the Nexus s, the salesman was saying something about $70 a month.


There should be no difference in the plan pricing for a nexus.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> There should be no difference in the plan pricing for a nexus.


Yeah, agreed. I'm pretty confused what jdk is trying to say. My mom's part of the bill for her Charge is no more than my Thunderbolt or my dad and brother's incredibles. Any other Android smartphone will most likely be the same too.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Most (but not all) of the people doing the modding are students and school has just started for most or will be soon.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

ooobaooo said:


> So i see every thing has slowed down a bit.... I know everyone has a life outside of android but not too much has happened lately. Every one working on the next big thing or what???? Just asking cuz I have become quite a flash addict lol


your not alone, the development for the tbolt everywhere has stalled, i said this at xda and got temp banned, bunch of asshats, sorry just upset. ill behave here. :tongue2:

its possible its because new devices are coming or the fact were waiting on the OTA gingerbread to iron the bugs out. the roms seem pretty good, its the kernels that are a bit on the buggy side.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> I think they are working on a 3.5 port.


i hope not, 3.5 looks horrid.


----------



## NonBeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> your not alone, the development for the tbolt everywhere has stalled,* i said this at xda* and got temp banned, bunch of asshats, sorry just upset. ill behave here. :tongue2:
> 
> its possible its because new devices are coming or the fact were waiting on the OTA gingerbread to iron the bugs out. the roms seem pretty good, its the kernels that are a bit on the buggy side.


That's where you messed up :wink2:. Seriously, with android.git down it will be awhile longer before anyone gets anything


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

NonBeliever said:


> That's where you messed up :wink2:. Seriously, with android.git down it will be awhile longer before anyone gets anything


i was getting tired of the BS there anyways. why is git down? did it get hacked?


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> i was getting tired of the BS there anyways. why is git down? did it get hacked?


That's the word on the street.


----------



## offcerclancy (Aug 14, 2011)

"jdkoreclipse said:


> That'll lead to the GROWTH of android. I bought an OG Dinc april 29, 2010. Then in March 2011, I bought my tbolt. Then in may '11 I bought a fascinate. 2 weeks ago I bought an evo3d. That's 4 phones in 1.25 years. Assuming people buy 2+ phones a year, that's millions of sales across the board, which is money in Google's pocket.


Dude, how much do you spend on hardware, Daddy Warbucks?


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"offcerclancy said:


> Dude, how much do you spend on hardware, Daddy Warbucks?


$1200+


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> i was getting tired of the BS there anyways. why is git down? did it get hacked?


Ya, it was hacked, and they are reviewing their code.


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> i was getting tired of the BS there anyways. why is git down? did it get hacked?


Lmao. Fix, you were trolling and you know it . When you constantly make threads about why development has slowed down, etc. that's what happens . You can have a fresh slate here though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ooobaooo (Aug 8, 2011)

I actually started the thread out of curiosity cuz I'm still new to this and when I started things moved fast as hell but the last few weeks slowed down. Just looking for some feedback.... Didn't know they got hacked


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

"jdkoreclipse said:


> Ya, it was hacked, and they are reviewing their code.


What sick bastard would do such a thing?!?


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

ooobaooo said:


> I actually started the thread out of curiosity cuz I'm still new to this and when I started things moved fast as hell but the last few weeks slowed down. Just looking for some feedback.... Didn't know they got hacked


ive been busy myself over the past month or so. Plus with the kernel.org hack, development has come to a pause for me and many other devs.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

lrs421 said:


> Lmao. Fix, you were trolling and you know it . When you constantly make threads about why development has slowed down, etc. that's what happens . You can have a fresh slate here though.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


well this guy made a thread an he aint trolling. ill be back by the end of September anyways, was a temp ban....or maybe im already back there! :gasp:


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

JBO1018 said:


> What sick bastard would do such a thing?!?


hacker nerds with no life... it could of even been steve jobs! :tongue3:


----------



## ooobaooo (Aug 8, 2011)

"jdkoreclipse said:


> ive been busy myself over the past month or so. Plus with the kernel.org hack, development has come to a pause for me and many other devs.


I got ya, hope the hack wasn't too bad.... I appreciate all the info. I gotta say the android community is definitely cool as shit!


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

ooobaooo said:


> I got ya, hope the hack wasn't too bad.... I appreciate all the info. I gotta say the android community is definitely cool as shit!


hopefully when our ginger OTA hits things will get better as well.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> hopefully when our ginger OTA hits things will get better as well.


We've gotten all of our leaks. We've seen our spike in development ,and i guess we are also witnessing our drop in development. By december, we'll be back and running stronger than ever (especialy if the nexus prime is a vzw LTE phnoe)


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> We've gotten all of our leaks. We've seen our spike in development ,and i guess we are also witnessing our drop in development. By december, we'll be back and running stronger than ever (especialy if the nexus prime is a vzw LTE phnoe)


skipping the htc vigor huh? who said the prime was shipping in december? we don't even know if verizon will get it yet!


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> skipping the htc vigor huh? who said the prime was shipping in december? we don't even know if verizon will get it yet!


i only say nexus prime because IF it comes to vzw and is LTE, it will be the first LTE AOSP phone, making it easier for AOSP roms on the tbolt.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> i only say nexus prime because IF it comes to vzw and is LTE, it will be the first LTE AOSP phone, making it easier for AOSP roms on the tbolt.


gotcha!


----------

